# Où va un AppleScript compilé ?



## Danheux (19 Juillet 2011)

>J'ai commis une mini application AS et je veux l'utiliser sous forme compilée. Donc, dans l'éditeur de script, je clique sur Enrgistrer puis sur Compiler et enfin sur Arrêter, et puis rien ne se passe!
Mon amour propre en prend un sérieux coup. Ne devrais-je pas trouver un machin.app quelque part?

Merci de bien vouloir m'aider.


----------



## Nyx0uf (19 Juillet 2011)

Fichier -> Enregistrer sous. Format : Application.


----------



## Danheux (19 Juillet 2011)

Ca marche. 
Encore merci.
Je n'aurais jamais trouvé tout seul !


----------



## Astronight (26 Juillet 2011)

Une petite précision, Compiler, c'est surtout pour vérifier la syntaxe et mettre de la couleur au script!


----------

